# Laptop Kaufberatung



## AEO1905 (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo

ich kenn mich da mit der ganzen PC/Laptop Sache sehr wenig aus.

Ich muss mir jetzt einen Laptop für die Uni kaufen, nur möchte ich einen Laptop haben mit dem ich auch bestimmte Spiele ohne Grossen Probleme spielen kann.

Die Spiele die ich mir dann kaufen will haben wahrscheinlich nicht viel drauf, also glaub ich jetzt nicht dass ich einen Gamer Laptop brauchen werde. Es sind Strategiespiele wie Age of Empires, Empire Earth, etc. und maximal noch FIFA 14 mehr brauch ich nicht.

Auf welche Eigenschaften muss ich da beim Kauf achten?

Ich hab ein Budget von bis zu 800€. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf eure Hilfe und Empfehlungen.

mfg rami


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2014)

Also, das ist kein Problem. Wenn, dann sind eher die "alten" Strategiespiele problematisch, weil die Laptops auf dem Markt fast alle Win8 haben und es da VIELLEICHT sein kann, dass es nicht korrekt klappt   oder meinst Du die Browsergame-Versionen der Spiele?

Hast Du denn ansonsten noch irgendwelche wichtigen Dinge, die das Laptop können muss? Willst Du denn das günstigste, was reicht, um die genannten Games zu spielen? Oder willst Du die 800€ ruhig auch ausreizen, und wenn ja: lieber "gut genug" für Games und beim Rest gute Qualität, oder "das beste in der Preisklasse für Gaming", auch wenn vlt. ein paar andere Dinge nur mittelmäßig sind? MIt mittelmäßig meine ich nicht, dass das Teil nach 2-3 Jahren auseinanderfällt   Aber es gibt halt Laptops, die an sich sehr schwach sind, aber bei Material, Display usw. HighEnd sind.


----------



## AEO1905 (26. Mai 2014)

erstmal danke für die antwort

nein ich meine nicht die browsergames sondern die alten spiele aber nicht die ersten teile sondern zb age of empires 3. sind die ältesten teile auch nicht spielbar?

und vom preis und qualität her kann ich ruhig die 800€ ausgeben aber ja nichts selber basteln oder so


----------



## AEO1905 (26. Mai 2014)

also es reicht mir wenn er die spiele unterstützt und dass ich mit office word excel etc. ohne probleme arbeiten kann. 
und natürlich surfen und recherchieren im internet mehr muss er nicht können.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2014)

Also, ich würd zb das hier vorschlagen: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E531 N4I26GE 688526G TopSeller Notebook i7-3632QM, GT740M 4GB RAM, Win7/8Pro64 bei notebooksbilliger.de  das ist insgesamt schon eher "Business", hat aber eine ausreichende Grafikkarte, eine Nvidia 740m. Für ältere Spiele reicht das locker, und Fifa 14 zb braucht nicht viel Power, da läuft das sicher mit sogar über 100FPS. Auch andere moderne Games, die viel anspruchsvoller sind, laufen mit ner 740m noch ganz gut - siehe hier NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ da stehen viele Spiele bei. Nur manche wie Thief oder Company of Heroes laufen nicht mal auf niedriger Stufe gut genug. Das hat auch ein mattes Display, spiegelt also nicht oder nur ganz wenig. 

Oder hier ein ähnlcihes mit nem Dualcore, der auch gut reichen würde: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540 20C6003VGE TopSeller Notebook mit 15' FHD, i5-4200M, 4GB, 500GB, Win7/8Pro64 bei notebooksbilliger.de   oder auch das HP ENVY 15-j011sg i5-4200M Power Notebook 12GB 1TB Full-HD GT740M & Win8

Für Spiele quasi die gleiche Leistung gäb es aber eben auch schon für nochmal weniger - hier ebenfalls ein Lenovo mit ner 740m: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540 20C6006JGE- Notebook mit HD-Display und NVIDIA GT 740M  vlt. reicht Dir das ja völlig, dann bist Du weit unter den 800€


Oder hier wäre eines, was für Gaming sogar stärker wäre und nur 14 Zoll groß ist: GIGABYTE P34G, Notebook schwarz, FreeDOS  aber ohne Windows - vlt bekommst Du das aber ja an der Uni?

Oder hier mit ner neuen Nvidia 850m, die ist natürlich besser als eine 740m MSI GP60 Leopard Pro Gaming Notebook i5-4200H Full-HD GeForce 840M Windows 8.1


----------



## AEO1905 (27. Mai 2014)

ist ein 14 zöller nicht zu klein für spiele ?


----------



## AEO1905 (27. Mai 2014)

und noch ne Frage:

wie ich in MediaMarkt war hat der Verkäufer gemeint dass Win Vista und 7 für spiele eher nicht geeignet sind. stimmt das ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2014)

Ob 14 Zoll reicht, hängt von Dir ab. manche wollen halt für unterwegs was kleineres als 15 Zoll - wenn dir 15 Zoll aber auf keinen Fall zu groß/schwer ist, nimm lieber 15Zoll, da bekommst Du mehr fürs Geld

Und Win7 ist selbstverständlich für Spiele voll geeignet, der Typ hatte entweder keine Ahnung und ist auf irgendwelche Marketing-Sprüche reingefallen, um Win8 "schönzureden". Win8 hat in manchen Games kleine Vorteile, aber die weitaus meisten Gamer haben Win7. Win8 braucht man auf keinen Fall auf absehbare Zeit.


----------



## AEO1905 (27. Mai 2014)

Acer Aspire V3-771G-53234G50MAII 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook (Intel... http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00ECYCFD0/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_TdkHtb1W3MQ0Y

ein freund hat mir diesen laptop um 600€ angeboten.
er hats vor einem monat gekauft mit rechnung dabei also und verpackung.
was sagst du zu dem ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2014)

Der wäre völlig okay - allerdings hat Acer manchmal in Sachen Hitze / Lautstärke ein Problem im Vergleich zu anderen, denn Acer bietet oft die gleiche Leistung wie andere, aber für weniger Geld. 

Nur: 17 Zoll für die Uni, das finde selbst ich zu groß, der immer zu Leuten, die unbedingt nur 12-14 Zoll haben wollen, sagt, dass 15 nun wirklich nicht viel schwerer und größer sei   15er passen halt auch locker in jeden Rucksack, 17 wird aber schon schwer im doppelten Sinne


----------



## AEO1905 (27. Mai 2014)

ok ich danke dir vielmals für die hilfreichen tipps

ich schau mir mal deine empfehlungen einzeln nochmal an und entscheide mich dann, nur keine eile


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2014)

es gibt auch immer mal wieder gute Angebote bei Saturn&co.

Ich würd für Gaming halt schauen: Nvidia 740m oder mehr (745m, 750m usw. ) oder neuere Generation halt 840m oder mehr. Bei AMD-Grafikkarten isses schwieriger, ich würd sagen eine 7700er oder mehr bzw. 8700er oder mehr. Und am besten Intel-CPU, da nen core i3 oder i5 nehmen, der kein "U" hinten an der Zahl hat - das wären nämlich StromsparCPUs, die vlt in Games was lahmen könnten. Oder auch nen core i7, falls das im Budget passt - allerding ist ein guter core i5 oft besser als ein Einsteiger-i7


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2014)

Heute war bei uns ein Saturn-Prospekt, scheint auch bundesweit zu sein - da ist ein für den Preis passabler Laptop drin: eines der Lenovo Z710-Serie, und das zwar das hier LENOVO Z710 Notebooks g   rechts neben dem Preis kannst Du auch die Verfügbarkeit bei Dir in der Nähe prüfen. Allerdings wäre das 17 Zoll - finde ich wie gesagt an sich zu groß.


----------



## AEO1905 (28. Mai 2014)

ja preislich ist der sehr gut im vergleich zu den anderen nur war ich heute selber im saturn und hab gemerkt dass du recht hast 17 zoll ist wirklich zu gross und schwer

wie schauts für das spiel fussball manager von fifa mit diesen laptops aus, würde ich für dieses spiel was besseres benötigen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2014)

Nö, der Fußballmanager basiert ja auf der Fifa-Technik, und wenn es für Fifa 14 reicht (was eine Karte ab der 740m / 840m locker tut), reicht es für den FM drei Mal


----------



## AEO1905 (28. Mai 2014)

also hab ich das jetzt mit der grafikkarte richtig verstanden?

ist ein nvidia 8xxm besser als ein 7xxm? also je höher die zahl desto besser?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2014)

Nein, nicht ganz: die erste Zahl ist die "Generation", das wichtige ist die zweite Ziffer, die gibt die "Leistungsklasse" an, aber halt immer bezogen auf den Stand bei Release der Karte. Eine 740m ist gut genug für fast alle aktuellen Games und besser als eine 820m. Eine 840m ist wiederum _etwas _besser als eine 740m. Eine zB 760m ist wiederum auf jeden Fall besser als eine 840m.

Man kann GANz grob sagen, dass sich die zweite Ziffer pro Generation um eins verschiebt, also die neue x40m ist so gut wie die alte x50m, die neue x50m ist so gut wie die alte x60m usw. - das ist bei den Desktop-Grafikkarten genau so, nur haben die kein m am Ende, das steht nämlich für "mobile"


----------



## AEO1905 (28. Mai 2014)

jetzt hab ichs verstanden danke 

spätestens am freitag hab ich mein laptop hoffentlich muss mich noch für einen entscheiden 

danke dir nochmals


----------



## AEO1905 (29. Mai 2014)

und was hat jetzt ein X bei der grafikkarte für ne bedeutung
zb. GTX 760m ???

was besseres als GT oder schlechter??


----------



## StiMiTim (29. Mai 2014)

Nvidia beschreibt den Unterschied wie folgt.

GTX: Der ultimative NVIDIA-Grafikprozessor. Unübertroffene Leistung und Merkmale für Gamer, die keine Kompromisse eingehen.
GT: Extreme Leistung für HD-Videos und -Fotos, realistische 3D-Filme und aktuelle, hochauflösende Spiele.

Also GTX Gaming und GT Multimedia um es kurz zufassen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2014)

Wobei es ohnehin immer so ist, dass die Nummer das alles vorgibt. Bis einschlielich 755m heißen die alle GT, und ab der 760m heißen die alle GTX. Es gibt also keine GT 760m und GTX 760m, sondern es gibt sowieso nur die GTX 760.


----------



## AEO1905 (2. Juni 2014)

also ich danke euch vielmals jungs für die hilfreichen tipps.

ich hab mich jetzt für Acer Aspire V3-772G-54204G75Makk 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook (Intel Core i5 4200M, 2,5GHz, 4GB RAM, 750GB HDD, NVIDIA GF GTX 760M, Win  schwarz:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r entschieden und bestellt. ja der ist ein 17 zöller und ziemlich schwer aber da ich meistens mit dem auto zur uni fahre wird mich das wohl kaum stören.

vorgesehener liefertermin ist der 4.juni, nach paar testtagen meld ich mich nochmal mit einem erfahrungbericht 

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2014)

Wenn der USB3.0 hat, würd ich drüber nachdenken, die HDD in ein externes 3.0-Gehäuse zu verfrachten und dort die Games zu installieren, und für Windows und Anwendungen + Dokumente ne120GB- SSD einzubauen.


----------



## AEO1905 (2. Juni 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn der USB3.0 hat, würd ich drüber nachdenken, die HDD in ein externes 3.0-Gehäuse zu verfrachten und dort die Games zu installieren, und für Windows und Anwendungen + Dokumente ne120GB- SSD einzubauen.


 
glaub nicht dass ich was selber einbauen kann   kenn mich dafür sehr wenig aus


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2014)

Das ist an sich kein Problem, das steht bei einigen Notebooks sogar dabei, wie das geht. Da muss man unten nur je nach Modell 1-4 Schrauben lösen, ne Klappe wegmachen, und schon hat man da den Schacht, wo die HDD/SSD reinkommt. Die HDD schiebt man einfach in die Richtung, wo etwas Platz ist, und kann sie dann entnehmen. Und dann schiebt man die SSD genau so wieder ein, evlt ist das auch auf nem kleinen Einbaurahmen/schlitten, auf dem die HDD noch montiert ist.


----------



## AEO1905 (3. Juni 2014)

und kann ich da einfach rumschrauben ohne dass die garantie verfällt?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2014)

Normalerweise ja, denn das ist keine versiegelte Klappe oder so was, und wie gesagt: oft steht sogar in der Anleitung, wie man das macht. Es kann aber FALLS man ein Reklamation hat passieren, dass Du abgewimmelt wirst, weil das Problem eventuell mit der SSD bzw. mit dem von DIr neu installierte Windows zu tun hat oder haben könnte, also mit dem auf der HDD installierten Windows (angeblich) vielleicht nicht auftreten würde. Aber wenn z.B. der Grafikchip defekt ist oder das Display oder das Netzteil, dann hat das ja Null mit dem Laufwerktausch zu tun. 

Keine Garantie hättest Du natürlich, wenn Du DURCH den Wechsel selber was kaputtmachst. Und es gibt auch keine "Garantie", dass das Notebook problemlos mit der SSD zusammenarbeitet, wobei ich von solchen Fällen nur damals, als bezahlbare SSDs noch recht neu waren, manchmal was gelesen hatte (auch bei PCs)

Was du machen kannst: teste das Notebook mal 1-2 Monate mit der HDD, und wenn es keine Macken hast, kannst Du ja immer noch ne SSD nachrüsten.


----------

